# TB: RVU - Instrument Cluster, Update Speedometer Coding (OR) - Includes TB 00-06-10



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

This TB (Technical Bulletin) describes a software change for the instrument cluster that will be automatically carried out by your VW dealer the next time you 2007 Eos is in for regularly schedule service, such as an oil change.
It is a very simple procedure to carry out - it only takes a few minutes to do, and does not result in any visible change to any component in the car. No dis-assembly is needed, the work is done using a diagnostic scan tool.
The result of making this software change is that the speedometer of your Eos will be a bit more accurate. Because the speedometer over-reads a tiny bit prior to making this change, there is no great urgency attached to getting the change made. I have no idea how much the speedometer over-reads prior to carrying out this TB, but my guess (based on experience with other VW products) is that the inaccuracy is very small - probably it is currently over-reading by 1 or 2 MPH, maximum, when you are driving at highway speeds.
If you have not already done so, please read the Eos forum post entitled Eos Technical Bulletins (TB) - Philosophy, How to Use, Index. This is *essential reading *for all VW owners who are curious enough to be reading TBs - it explains the philosophy and etiquette involved in TBs.
Michael


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: TB: RVU - Instrument Cluster, Update Speedometer Coding (OR) ... (PanEuropean)*

Are there any TB's about the compass? It seems like when my Eos is parked on a slope or incline, the compass goes nuts. It will show you going 90 or 180 degrees off the direction you are really travelling. If you leave the car parked for a while on level ground it seems to correct itself. When it is working right the compass seems to be pointing in the right direction. I haven't tried the compass setup in the owner's manual because the picture they show is so small for zones that I can't determine the zone number for where I live. 


_Modified by cb391 at 7:12 PM 11-1-2006_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: TB: RVU - Instrument Cluster, Update Speedometer Coding (cb391)*

Andy:
What you report - the compass being inaccurate if it is not parallel to the surface of the earth - has been true since the ancient mariners invented the lodestone 5,000 years ago. ANY compass will be inaccurate if it is not kept parallel to the surface of the earth. In my line of work (I am an aircraft pilot) the magnetic compasses are suspended on a pin within a fluid-filled case to allow them to remain level when the plane is climbing or descending. The electronic compasses (flux valves) are suspended on a gimbal for the same reason. But... a flux valve with a gimbal suspension costs several thousand dollars - so, I wouldn't look for a fix for that little problem anytime in the near future...








Michael


----------



## flith (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: TB: RVU - Instrument Cluster, Update Speedometer Coding (cb391)*

I know this post is kind of old, but my compass gets "stuck" frequently. I just drove from Pinehurst, NC to Augusta, GA and it was stuck on SE the whole time. It has also been stuck in various other directions. If I pull over and recalibrate it it is fixed for a while.


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: TB: RVU - Instrument Cluster, Update Speedometer Coding (flith)*

I have been having this issue since new. I get the same kind of error mainly when I put the top down. You didn't mention when your problem occurs but I'll guess it is the same as mine. I managed to get it to the dealer when the problem was occurring so they could witness it happening. They changed the compass module and the situation is better but not cured. They also said VW supposedly has an improved module on the way but they did not know when it would become available. This was in August. I have not checked with them but will probably be seeing them next spring when it's top down weather again. If you want the dealer to not blow you off, you will need to get it to them while it is happening. Make sure you are using the right zone when doing your calibration and make sure they are aware you have done that or they will try the calibration and send you on your way. Hopefully you have a good service department at your dealer. Who knows, maybe they have a cure by now.


_Modified by cb391 at 11:28 PM 11-15-2007_


----------



## flith (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: TB: RVU - Instrument Cluster, Update Speedometer Coding (cb391)*

Thanks, I'll pay attention when I put the top up and down.


----------



## flith (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: TB: RVU - Instrument Cluster, Update Speedometer Coding (flith)*

It happens whenever I change from up to down or down to up. If I recalibrate it for the mode its in it is fixed until the top changes position again. My theory is that the roof is a chunk of metal and effects the magnetic field. Similar to holding a compass next to a rifle or other metal object. However, if everyone else's works fine then mine is probably broke.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: TB: RVU - Instrument Cluster, Update Speedometer Coding (OR) ... (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
The result of making this software change is that the speedometer of your Eos will be a bit more accurate. Because the speedometer over-reads a tiny bit prior to making this change, there is no great urgency attached to getting the change made. I have no idea how much the speedometer over-reads prior to carrying out this TB, but my guess (based on experience with other VW products) is that the inaccuracy is very small - probably it is currently over-reading by 1 or 2 MPH, maximum, when you are driving at highway speeds.

At highway speeds, my speedometer seems to be around 5-6 miles faster than true, using the reading from the Climatronic controls in diagnostic mode (the trick when you push ECON and air-up at the same time, then switch to reading 19.1)
From others in another thread, I think that this greater amount is common enough.
William
_edit: setting 19.0 is Km/h, and 19.1 is MPH_


_Modified by kghia at 12:53 PM 4-2-2008_


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: TB: RVU - Instrument Cluster, Update Speedometer Coding (kghia)*

Mine seems to read about 10% higher than true (e.g. 3 miles fast at 30mph, 5 miles fast at 50mph).


----------



## flith (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: TB: RVU - Instrument Cluster, Update Speedometer Coding (cb391)*

I finally got around to taking mine to a dealership. The VW dealership in Augusta, GA has fixed the Speedo off by 5 mph issue, and has witnessed the compass issue. The are working with VW tech support on a fix.


----------



## kluski44 (Jun 11, 2007)

Wow, so your is not off by 5 mph anymore? Is it accurate now or just a little off?


----------

